# Wirtschaftliche Einbußen befürchtet: Fahrverbot: Auf der Trebel bleiben Angler aus



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar







*Wirtschaftliche Einbußen befürchtet
Fahrverbot: Auf der Trebel bleiben Angler aus​*
Der Nordkurier berichtet aus Demmin, dass das Verbot für Motorboote auf Trebel und Tollense auch wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen vor Ort haben könne. Angler, die ihren Urlaub hier verbrachten, wollten nicht mehr kommen.:
http://www.nordkurier.de/demmin/fahrverbot-auf-der-trebel-bleiben-angler-aus-2326878301.html


In Zeiten immer mehr zunehmender Verbote und Einschränkungen sind Gebiete, in denen man wenigstens noch ein bisschen was darf, begehrt.

Wird dann wie hier berichtet ein Motorbootverbot auf Trebel und Tollense kommt, wo das bisher erlaubt war, scheint das nun auch direkte wirtschaftliche Konsequenzen zu haben.

Beim Demminer Unternehmerstammtisch wurde am Mittwoch, 8. Februar, der CDU-Bundestagsabgeordnete Eckhardt Rehberg informiert, was da alles drohe. 

Gerade in touristischen Regionen spielt sowas natürlich immer eine Rolle.

_ Mittlerweile droht sich die Sperre auch zum Wirtschaftsfaktor auszuwachsen. Manche Angler überlegen bereits, ob sie überhaupt noch eine Angelkarte kaufen sollen, berichtete Bürgermeister Michael Koch (CDU)_


Der Vorsitzende des Angelvereins wird zitiert:
_ Der Anglerverein Demmin-West bekommt das bereits direkt zu spüren. „Wir haben Mitglieder von weiter her, aus Berlin oder Hamburg“, so Vereinsvorsitzender Dirk Ahlgrimm. Bis zu 150 Angler von Demmin-West, schätzt er, werden deshalb wohl wegbleiben."_


Ich prophezeie:
Das wird noch nicht das Ende mit neuen Verboten sein....


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirtschaftliche Einbußen befürchtet: Fahrverbot: Auf der Trebel bleiben Angler au*

http://www.blaues-band.bund.de/Projektseiten/Blaues_Band/DE/00_Home/home_node.html

Der Deutsche schützt sich halt selbst aus der Landschaft raus.


----------



## Stacker (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirtschaftliche Einbußen befürchtet: Fahrverbot: Auf der Trebel bleiben Angler au*

Ich prophezeie:
Das wird noch nicht das Ende mit neuen Verboten sein....


Thomas, da kann ich Dir leider nur zustimmen.

Ich kenne wohl die Hintergründe nicht, aber wenn es um die Ausperrung des Menschen aus der Natur geht, schrecken bestimmte Egomanen vor nichts zurück. (siehe "Unteres Odertal")

Leider spielen einige Bootsfahrer (auch Kollegen sind darunter) ihnen in die Karten.
Geschwindigskeitsbegrenzungen werden ignoriert. Auf ankernde Boote wird keinerlei Rücksicht genommen.


----------

